# Solved: xampp - Access Forbidden - Error 403



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm doing a file upload under xampp and get this error, which I Googled. I found several "solutions" which recommend changing the http-xampp.conf file to be found in xampp/apache/conf/extra to reflect 'all' in the security section - viz

```
#
# New XAMPP security concept
#
<LocationMatch "^/(?i:(?:xampp|security|licenses|phpmyadmin|webalizer|server-status|server-info))">
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from all
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_XAMPP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
</LocationMatch>
```
from the original setting...

```
#
# New XAMPP security concept
#
<LocationMatch "^/(?i:(?:xampp|security|licenses|phpmyadmin|webalizer|server-status|server-info))">
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from 127.0.0.0/8
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_XAMPP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
</LocationMatch>
```
They then recommend restarting apache which I tried to do via the xampp control panel (stop/start) which didn't work. (i.e. didn't stop/start)
So I restarted my machine (which ought to restart xampp with the new setting, eh?). However I am still getting the same error condition when trying to access a .csv file created from and by MS Excel .xls file.

Does anyone have an idea of "where to, now"?
(I've added a screen shot of the error which shows my xampp version etc.)


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Morning Jamesy,

What are you trying to access that is throwing the 403?

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Howzit Danny!
It's a .csv file created by MS Excel from a .xls file - but the error occurs on any file


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, and what was changed that caused this? I don't work with XAMPP (as you know, I'm a Mac dude!) but I'd look at the port that it's listening on. MAMP (my local server) listens on 8888 for Apache and 8889 for MySQL, you seem to be listening on port 8. Check your preferences mate.

Danny


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I also found this which may be worth a read... Changing the port number seemed to do the trick.

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yup I also saw and tried that. But when specifying 127.0.0.1/80 or even 8080 xampp does not load on my browser at all! But when I specify 'all' it does, but still has the 403 - most frustrating. For the purpose of this little project (importing a db from a Car Tracking system) I shall go directly to my web servers sql without passing go xampp... but I sure would like to solve this when time allows...


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Well having altered the conf to "Allow for all" xampp seems to have recognised it and I no longer get the 403


----------

